# rc.d command, space in executable name



## josh4trunks (Jun 1, 2014)

Hey guys,
I'm trying to clean the rc.d code a bit for the multimedia/plexmediaserver port by utilizing rc.subr more; see the link for my changes.
https://github.com/josh4trunks/plexmedi ... 86adc7fd2d

I'm hitting an issue because Plex's executable (Plex Media Server) name has spaces in it.

```
# service plexmediaserver start
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/plexmediaserver: ERROR: USAGE: _find_processes procname interpreter psargs
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/plexmediaserver: WARNING: run_rc_command: cannot run '/usr/local/share/plexmediaserver/Plex Media Server'
```

If I rename the executable to remove the spaces and do the same changed in the rc.d it works. I tried single quotations, double quotations, single quotations in double quotations, and backslashes before the spaces.
Any ideas? Thanks!


----------

